# which programmer



## Goat90 (Aug 13, 2008)

i am debating which programmer to get as well.. 
-Some I had in mind:
1. Diablo Sport
2. Fast-Flash Power Programmer
3. Superchips
4. Hypertech

-Which of these will be most beneficial (like for a cam in the future) and will ALL of these be able to delete AIR and EGT?.. and allow me to delete the cats?


----------



## Goat90 (Aug 13, 2008)

*..*

come on someone reply i need help on this one


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

Don t buy any of them go to a local tune shop. These programers will do nothing for you after you put a cam in. I got a basic tune for mine for around 200. The hp tuners program is pretty good. I have the kooks headers on mine with no cats. The tune i got fixed the check engine light due to having no cats.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I want to know what these 'local tune shops' are using to tune the cars. I want one for my shop!


----------



## Goat90 (Aug 13, 2008)

yea that is also what i am wondering.. i mean obviously they are in a way 'recalibrating' the factory computer.. but as far as i knew u can only go so far with a stock cpu


----------



## Entourage (Aug 16, 2008)

From what I have read a programmer will help if you are just doing basic bolt-ons.(intake,full exhaust) 


SLP Predator programmers seem to be the people's choice.


----------

